# Ghost touching and irresponsible screen



## ShadyGame

hi all,

Im having a problem with my d2g, i bought this phone on ebay, great condition, everything working fine, after 1 or 2 months, my touchscreen started acting weird, opening apps by its self, selecting items, and becomes irresponsible for a while, i touch somewhere and it doesnt "detect" it, i need to clean the screen very well and sometimes that doesnt even work, i had this problem with my older phone too, it was a Motorola Cliq.

I googled it up, and i found some answers, it could be the humidity, okay, i dried my phone a bit with a haird dryer and it works well for a couple hours and then it comes back randomly, and it disappears like that too lol

So, i bought me a new touchscreen, i bought it on ebay, i didnt received it yet, will it fix the problem?

I love this phone, i cant afford a new one right now.


----------



## themib

sounds like, touch screen digitzer, so that should fix it.


----------



## x13thangelx

If theres a screen protector on the phone remove it. I was having those problems with one on.


----------



## bikedude880

Or clean the screen of all fluids/residue. I've seen rain/sweat cause a jumping touchpad and non-response


----------



## ShadyGame

thanks , i dont have screen protector







i already cleaned it alot of times,but after some minutes it starts again, i'll wait for the new [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]touch screen digitzer [/background]


----------



## Cstryon

I have had this problem with my d2 when plugged into certain chargers.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

Cstryon said:


> I have had this problem with my d2 when plugged into certain chargers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Same. I've only noticed it on "green" chargers, in my case though. Turning the screen off and trying again usually gets me around it.


----------



## bfederspill

Had the same problem with my D2G, I thought it was from overclocking too much. It even called people in my contacts and got on the internet and surfed by itself. I ended up just replacing it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miga

This happens with my phone all the time.

I'm just going to end up replacing it with a different phone soon, I'm tired of Motorola.


----------



## ShadyGame

miga said:


> This happens with my phone all the time.
> 
> I'm just going to end up replacing it with a different phone soon, I'm tired of Motorola.


well, i feel the same way, before this phone i had a motorola cliq and ended up with the same problem, its sad.

Lets see if the screen replacement fix this problem.


----------



## livErD69

Got the battle.net mobile authenticator installed by chance?
A recent update to it has done the same crazy stuff to mine, uninstalled and rebooted and haven't had a problem in 3 weeks now

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebestvip84

hey.i had the same problem with my droid 2 one month ago. I bought a new digitizer with 20usd and manual replaced it. Now it works very nice. 


ShadyGame said:


> thanks , i dont have screen protector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already cleaned it alot of times,but after some minutes it starts again, i'll wait for the new [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]touch screen digitzer [/background]


----------

